# Voorwerken



## iKevin

Hallo!

Ik heb moeite met het vertalen van het werkwoord ''voorwerken'' naar het Frans, zoals in de volgende zin: ''Ik wil nu al mijn nieuwe schoolboeken kopen, zodat ik kan voorwerken in mijn Frans boek''...

Ik wil hiermee dus zeggen dat ik het Frans boek wil doorbladeren en eventueel oefeningen en dergelijke ga maken, voordat ik ze daadwerkelijk op school moet doen. Hoe zou ik deze zin in het Frans vertalen?

Mijn poging: ''Je veux déjà acheter mes nouveaux livres scolaires, de sorte que je puisse (subjunctive) travailler à l'avance dans mon livre français.''

''travailler à l'avance'' zou dat hem doen?

bij voorbaat dank,

Kevin

Edit: het werkwoord ''voorwerken'' is mij niet helemaal duidelijk... Naar mijn mening betekent het ''iets doen voordat het daadwerkelijk gedaan moet worden'' is dit juist? Dit werkwoord heeft, neem ik aan, niet altijd betrekking op het voorwerken in boeken, of wel? Ik kan namelijk geen andere voorbeelden bedenken waarbij men dit werkwoord zou kunnen gebruiken...


----------



## Lopes

Voorwerken klinkt voor mij wat vreemd, ik weet niet zeker of het wel gebruikt wordt. Als ik jou was zou ik dit op het Franse forum vragen met dezelfde omschrijving als die je hier gaf.


----------



## Shayrubine

"Travailler à l'avance" is helemaal correct in 't Frans, maar voor het debat over voorwerken ben ik de geschikte persoon niet


----------



## Kayla321

Ik vind _voorwerken _ook wat vreemd klinken. Ik zou zelf zeggen _vooruit werken_.


----------



## Donderdag

Het werkwoord "voorwerken" bestaat volgens mij niet, ik heb er althans nog nooit van gehoord.

_Vooruit werken_... hmm misschien, maar _zodat ik op voorhand in mijn franse boek kan (beginnen) werken_ klinkt het beste in mijn oren.


----------



## iKevin

Ik hoor het eigenlijk best vaak hier hahah. En het is ook een echt woord (het staat in mijn Van Dale als ''een handeling voordoen''). ’Nou ja, 'vooruit werken' klinkt eigenlijk ook meer Nederlands en meer gepast in mijn zin.



Shayrubine said:


> "Travailler à l'avance" is helemaal correct  in 't Frans, maar voor het debat over voorwerken ben ik de geschikte  persoon niet



Okay, bedankt! Ik dacht laat ik het vertalen als 'to work in advance' (vooruit werken)...dat mij trouwens nu eraan herinnert dat gewoon 'voorwerken' als 'to work ahead' kan worden vertaald...

Bedankt iedereen!


----------



## Frank06

iKevin said:


> Okay, bedankt! Ik dacht laat ik het vertalen als 'to work in advance' (vooruit werken)...dat mij trouwens nu eraan herinnert dat gewoon 'voorwerken' als 'to work ahead' kan worden vertaald...


*Voorwerken*: een werk, een handeling _voordoen_, leiden... heeft weinig of niets met 'to work ahead' te maken. Enfin, niets dus.
Waarbij ik wil opmerken dat ik, net zoals de twee andere moedertaalsprekers, nog nooit van het werkwoord 'voorwerken' heb gehoord.


----------



## Beninjam

Nederlands is niet mijn moedertaal, maar ik woon hier al meer als 40 jaar en ik ken dit woord niet.


----------

